# North Wales Hospital (Nth. Wales Counties Lunatic Asylum)



## BenWRX (Sep 27, 2005)

Hazards: asbestos, flooring damage, farmers, vandalism. 

Status: disused
Websites: 

sub-urban

Urban desertion - as denbigh

Recommended? : if in the area with a good few hours spare. 

The place is badly damaged, still a few interesting rooms and the odd find that gives you an insight into the workings of the place and the people who were there. (*More text and historical info soon, Currently very busy!)

























































please use this thread for general chat about this location.


----------

